# Causes of low progesterone?



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Evening,

My progesterone level came back at 15 but my period did come early this month which it never ever does!  

What are the causes of this and is there anything I can do to bring it up?

Thanks xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Please someone reply to my post.....I'm going out my mind


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mrs Peach, low progesterone can be caused by your body not absorbing it properly. I always had bleeding before OTD until I had Prontagest in addition to pessaries. Have a look at this from the Alan Beer Centre: http://www.repro-med.net/progesterone-levels-during-pregnancy

Ask for clinic for progesterone support.

Hope this helps.

Njr26


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you x


----------

